# Work Experience recognization



## aspirant910 (Aug 2, 2012)

What would be the appropriate answer to the question under work experience under EOI form.
"Please indicate why you believe this work experience should be recognised. (For example, it is relevant to your recognised qualification, or your skilled employment).
"

Regards


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

My husband just got a work to residence visa. He is a software developer with lots of experience but does not have the official qualification criteria for this as an essential skill: I think it might be a Master degree. So he listed his experience to show that he brings skills equivalent to having the qualification.


----------



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Momma said:


> My husband just got a work to residence visa. He is a software developer with lots of experience but does not have the official qualification criteria for this as an essential skill: I think it might be a Master degree. So he listed his experience to show that he brings skills equivalent to having the qualification.


Hi Big Momma,

My qualification ( mechanical engineering) is no way related to my work experience. 

I am a software engineer. 

As my qualification is no way releated to Work exp, I cannot claim bonus points for both qualification and work experiance though ICT is a shortage skill.

I have no job offer yet from NZ.

Just read that your husbend has the same problem. I am right? 

How he claimed points to cross 140.

Your info will be helpful.

Thanks in advcance.

Regards,

Chandan


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

He had a long term job offer.


----------



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Momma said:


> He had a long term job offer.


hi big momma,

Thnks for tht. Sorry for asking again and again. I am seriously trying to move NZ. However I am not getting a job offer. How your husband got the oppertunity. Is it through any agency. please advice.


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

Through an agency.


----------



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Momma said:


> Through an agency.


Hi big momma,

Thanks for that. could you please refer that to me. I am currently in UK.


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

Will ask hubby tonight who he dealt with.


----------



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Momma said:


> Will ask hubby tonight who he dealt with.


Thanks a lot Big momma. Will be waiting for your reply. I am really looking for a break through. Have 7 yes of ICT exp but not able to get oppeetunities. Want to move to NZ with family. Don't know when it is goin to happen .


----------



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

saichandan said:


> Thanks a lot Big momma. Will be waiting for your reply. I am really looking for a break through. Have 7 yes of ICT exp but not able to get oppeetunities. Want to move to NZ with family. Don't know when it is goin to happen .


Hi Big Momma,

Just to check, did you get some chance to check the consultancy name.

Thanks,
Chandan


----------

